# What's on your smoker this weekend?



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Was wondering what everybody else was planning on this weekend...

I wanted to have a brisket, but the local HEB didn't have them priced like Houston did, so we're doing 2 butts only, not that pulled pork is a bad thing. Got them seasoned up, ready to go for tomorrow AM. Also did the final sauce ahead of time. Still got some backstrap from last season, I think I'm going to roll it in cracked pepper & toss it on for lunch.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Guess everyone is busy... Hopefully folks will be posting their pictures later.

I got up at o'dark thirty to get the coals going... & by 0630 hrs it was showtime & the butts went on.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Going to be good when it is done!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagiam doing brisket,ribs,chicken and sausage will post some pics later


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Got a brisket and ribs on now.









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Brisket at 155. Ribs still going.









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Butts are at the halfway point (5 hrs so far) & looking good so far!!! I've been mopping them every hour...

Also the backstrap is done & its perfect... I'm ready for some lunch...


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

surfisher said:


> :texasflagiam doing brisket,ribs,chicken and sausage will post some pics later


 here some pics post more later


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> Butts are at the halfway point (5 hrs so far) & looking good so far!!! I've been mopping them every hour...
> 
> Also the backstrap is done & its perfect... I'm ready for some lunch...


the butts are looking real good! that backstrap looks awesome! very good!! iam gettin hungry now!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks! It was an excellent lunch, I definitely think the cracked pepper was the way to go... I kept them as far away from the heat as possible to avoid overcooking them (treated them like a big piece of jerky).

At the 7 hr mark, I put the butts in a foil pan to capture some of them juices... Here is a picture at the 8 hr mark (internal temp is 170) so I'm going to foil them at this point. I'll check them in a few hours...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Smoked these yesterday. Only a pile of bones left.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Yard bird yesterday. Brisket today. Going to keep it clean and steam tamales tomorrow night.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

What's left. Brisket was a tad dry, ribs fantasric, rib burnt ends.....off the hook.
















Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Internal temp is 200, so they are done. Pulled them off & they will 'rest' until 1900 hrs.

I will then drain the juice (and move to the frig till the fat can be skimmed off for later use) & the meat will be forked... Our friends should start arriving ~ 1900 hrs. to celebrate the holiday!!! Being retired is 'smok'in good!!!

I'll post the pics of the finished product & then I'm going to bed, I'm beat... LOL!!!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

i couldn't get any more pics they ate it all. looks like everybody got something good to eat even my dog got the bones so he's happy to now to!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Finished product. Glad I took a picture since they ate it all, LOL!!!

Hope to make some Italian sausage later in the month...

:cheers:


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Just thought I'd add a few pics here....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It all looks Delisious!!


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Two racks of spares 4 chicken quarters and two chicken halves.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Operationduckhunt said:


> Two racks of spares 4 chicken quarters and two chicken halves


St Louis style ribs!!! Did you trim them yourself & apply a mustard base by any chance???


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

fishinfool said:


> What's left. Brisket was a tad dry, ribs fantasric, rib burnt ends.....off the hook.


Your ribs do look excellent & yeah, the brisket did look a little dry... happens to everyone now & then.

I wish I had a brisket, we'd at least have something to eat tonight... Next time we see a good sale, I'm going to pick up about 4 of them. Heck we're out of butts now too...


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> St Louis style ribs!!! Did you trim them yourself & apply a mustard base by any chance???


Trim yes and did not use a mustard base just my rub and sauce. Here is a pic of them cut. Honestly the best tasting ones I have made. Between my wife and I there are maybe 5 ribs left. Boss challenged me to a cook off so I had to try to perfect the recipie.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

those ribs look real good!!that's great!


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Operationduckhunt said:


> Trim yes and did not use a mustard base just my rub and sauce. Here is a pic of them cut. Honestly the best tasting ones I have made. Between my wife and I there are maybe 5 ribs left. Boss challenged me to a cook off so I had to try to perfect the recipie.
> View attachment 524010


Look tasty.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Salt and Pepper brisket. Smoked with red oak and mesquite. No foil


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice Nick!!! Great bark!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Very nice Nick!!! Great bark!


Thanks man.


----------

